# Would it be worth wrapping inexpensive rods?



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a couple of Shakespeare Micro Graphite rods $14.99 Wally world that I love....thru carelessness I have broken some of the eyes...the tips I can repair no problem but the eyes need rewrapped...would it be worth letting one of you do?


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Those rods are fine to practice on. You get what you start with. Buy some cheap components and build you some cheap rods. Later on, If inclined, buy more expensive components including blank and build more expensive rods. 



It's cheaper to go buy new ones at WallyWorld. JMHO C2


----------



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

I am so rough on rods that right now I do not mind using those...so you think just buy a new one and not replace the eys?


----------



## ElJay (Oct 1, 2007)

The cost of replacing an eye/guide varies by where you go. Up here in Memphis the charge is around $5 or 6 for a tip and $7 to 8 for a regular sized hardalloy fuji guide. Now if you want a match to existing threadwork or the guide is bigger than a #16 or something real expensive the raw material for the eye can be over $20. 

I would say if you want to learn, wrap new ones yourself, if you cannot do it, the cost of a new rod is the price of 2 eyes.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

Baddazz;



I was gong to get back with you but got hung up.



If I had an inexpensive rod that I really was fond of, I would consider refurbing it with upgraded components. Otherwise, I would just replace individual guides as they fell off or got damaged. At some point, then would consider my personal action of refurbing the old blank or purchasing or building a replacement rod.



You have to realize the extra labor involved with tearing down, stripping and refinishing the blank. From there on, it's the same as building a new rod. You have to assess your own situation and decide accordingly.



I used to teach rodbuilding and used kits for practical experience. Students wound up with a damned good rod that they made themselves. These kits come with all components and pretty good instructions on how to. It's a rather inexpensive way to evaluate whether you want to continue with rod building. It is very addictive.



Think it over and decide what you want to do. JMHO C2


----------



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

I would say that it just depends on whether or not you like the rod? If you like it then i would probably go ahead and have it fixed,it shouldnt cost you a whole hell of alot to get it wrapped


----------

